# External hard drive



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Got a question for y'all for my brother. He currently has a 722k system and is moving and will have a 1 hopper 2 Joey system installed at the new house. He is wanting to know what would be the best external hard drive to use to move the recordings from the 722k to his new hopper system. The 722k and the hopper will not be hooked up at the same time so any advice would be great. What we would really like is a hard drive model that has been proven to work from 722k to hopper.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Any chance to help your brother by Searching and reading ? 
No ?

Well, the answer - *ANY* USB 2.0 compatible enclosure with up to 2 TB *ANY* SATA drive.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have heard in the past that some hard drives have been known not to work. Is it true that all will work now? Also I do not have a 722k so I do not know but my 722 appears to only have USB ports. If that is the case with the K model how would I use a SATA drive to do what I have described? What I am looking for is a person that has transferred from the two specific receivers that I mentioned and would like to know exactly what model EHD that said person used to be successful in doing what I have described. When he moves it will be a quick deal and there will not be a chance to have both boxes hooked up at the same time so therefore there is no room for error. What I am not looking for is rudeness or condescending remarks towards my posts. I know the company line on what hard drives to use what I need is some real world experience to prevent screw ups that will cause lost recordings.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OK.

We have a lot of threads about EHD (enclosures and drives) with a ton of info. And it's at your finger tips.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

In theory any compatible hard drive that meets the minimum requirements (50MB I think, non-USB-powered, up to 2TB, USB 2.0 interface) should work... but yeah, from time to time some people have problems with drives from some manufacturers. I don't know if there is any 100% reliable magic bullet.

I use WD drives, but had one on my computer that I was using for iTunes fail most spectacularly... so the next drive I bought was a Seagate. I haven't had any EHD failures on my Dish DVRs, though.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Are you currently using a WD or a seagate on your sat. receiver? I only ask to get a better idea of known good EHD's. That you for your help Steward.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

I use a 1TB WD drive. It was attached to my 622 now my Hopper. You need one with a separate AC power supply. Some folks re[port that just using the USB port for power works but that is not supported by Dish.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I have 2 hoppers and the hard drives on them is large enough that we haven't come close to filling them in 3 months.

I have 8-10 SATA drives and 4 drive docks that I haven't used since the upgrade.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah I am sure that 2tb hard drive is going to take some time to fill. Main reason he is looking for the EHD options is to move some recordings from one receiver to another. Y'all have been a big help. I am sure we will get it done with the info that has been provided here.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

jclewter79 said:


> Are you currently using a WD or a seagate on your sat. receiver? I only ask to get a better idea of known good EHD's. That you for your help Steward.


I'm using a 500GB MyBook Essential WD on my 922 right now. I used to have a 1TB one that I also used, but had to repurpose that when my other WD drive failed that I had been using on the computer.


----------



## Tiny (Feb 1, 2009)

How does one connect both a broadband and a external hard drive to USB rear connector at same time?


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

It depends on the receiver. On the Hopper there 3 USB ports, two rear and one front. You can connect an EHD to one of the ports and a USB WiFi dongle to another. Or use the built in Ethernet port if possible. What receiver do you have?


----------



## Tiny (Feb 1, 2009)

722


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Tiny said:


> How does one connect both a broadband and a external hard drive to USB rear connector at same time?


check a manual, 622/722 has two USB ports


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I'm using a 500GB MyBook Essential WD on my 922 right now. I used to have a 1TB one that I also used, but had to repurpose that when my other WD drive failed that I had been using on the computer.


Hi Stewart-you're using what I'm thinking of adding to my 722k...how much recording time in HD does 500G add? I know that''s about the same size drive that is installed in the 722k but I've seen reports that an external gets MUCH better mileage. (Maybe because all the operating system is on the internal drive???)


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

How would I get an EHD from Dish? I'm disabled & I cannot use my hands at all. I love movies, but VIP 227 DVR fills up fast.


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't believe Dish sells them. Office stores, computer stores. Costco, Frys, Amazon, etc. are some sources. "EHD" is just a term Dish uses to describe hooking a USB external hard disk up to their boxes, so you generally don't want to ask for "EHD", but rather something like "USB Hard Drive". - preferably one that is not powered by USB. (ie comes with a power supply brick.) Someone will need to plug in the brick and the USB cable. After that, it is run from the Dish remote.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Tiny said:


> How does one connect both a broadband and a external hard drive to USB rear connector at same time?


There should be at least 2 USB ports (front and rear) on most Dish receivers.

In the event that there is not OR there is a problem with one OR you are already using the port for something else... you can plug a USB hub into the USB port. I have a powered USB hub that I use.



CeeWoo said:


> Hi Stewart-you're using what I'm thinking of adding to my 722k...how much recording time in HD does 500G add? I know that''s about the same size drive that is installed in the 722k but I've seen reports that an external gets MUCH better mileage. (Maybe because all the operating system is on the internal drive???)


Hard to say... the recording time is variable due to the kind of content and whether or not you record from OTA or just SAT channels. I know that I currently don't have mine full and it does have more on it than I originally was able to have on a 722 receiver. I use it mainly with my 922 now, though so it is harder to compare as the 922 has a larger internal drive.



Paul Secic said:


> How would I get an EHD from Dish? I'm disabled & I cannot use my hands at all. I love movies, but VIP 227 DVR fills up fast.


Dish doesn't sell them... but someone could probably pick up one for you at any local store that sells them OR order one from Amazon to have someone hook up. The actual installation is pretty simple and you can leave it plugged into the DVR all the time so once someone connects it, you shouldn't have to do anything else to it to use it day-to-day.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

In my experience using a USB hub to share the rear port on a 722 between the WiFi adapter and a Sling adapter the USB hub must be powered. Either would work alone without external power but both will not.


----------



## otnipj3s (Jul 20, 2008)

Tiny said:


> How does one connect both a broadband and a external hard drive to USB rear connector at same time?


Yes, my 722k has the broadband hooked up to the back usb, my ehd to the front usb.


----------



## Tiny (Feb 1, 2009)

What type of powered USB hub works best on 722/ I'm thinking about getting one from Monoprice.com will it slow down my EHD any?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

any powered hub will work at best


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks...btw-I ended up ordering a reconditioned, 1TB My Book Essential from an online retailer for $50 delivered so I'm anxiously awaiting it


Stewart Vernon said:


> Hard to say... the recording time is variable due to the kind of content and whether or not you record from OTA or just SAT channels. I know that I currently don't have mine full and it does have more on it than I originally was able to have on a 722 receiver. I use it mainly with my 922 now, though so it is harder to compare as the 922 has a larger internal drive.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Any chance to help your brother by Searching and reading ?
> No ?
> 
> Well, the answer - *ANY* USB 2.0 compatible enclosure with up to 2 TB *ANY* SATA drive.


I had hoped that by now (with the Hopper at least) that the 2TB limit would have been surpassed - but alas not so. :scratch:

Oh well... Looks like I'll be ordering another 2TB from Amazon. :roundandr


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> any powered hub will work at best


Any self-powered drive will work as good or better.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

jclewter79 said:


> Got a question for y'all for my brother. He currently has a 722k system and is moving and will have a 1 hopper 2 Joey system installed at the new house. He is wanting to know what would be the best external hard drive to use to move the recordings from the 722k to his new hopper system. The 722k and the hopper will not be hooked up at the same time so any advice would be great. What we would really like is a hard drive model that has been proven to work from 722k to hopper.


How do I get an external hard drive?


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Paul,
They can be mail ordered from Amazon, Frys, Newegg etc. Typical price for a 2 TB is around $100 plus tax and shipping.
Steps involved to connect it are.
1. Plug in power supply to Drive and 120V
2. Connect USB cable from Drive to your 722
At that point a menu will come up asking if you want to connect the drive. I can't remember if you have to signup for External Drive on Dish network. Seems I did have to do that, so you would do that first, then connect the drives.
It is a pretty simple hookup that takes maybe a few minutes if you have a friend locally that can help.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

I connected an external hd to my 722k for the first time just a couple weeks ago. Did not need to contact Dish. Just connected drive, turned on the receiver and followed the onscreen prompts that came up. Super easy


----------



## Tiny (Feb 1, 2009)

I hooked up my WD EHD and It worked fine until now, when I click on my media option and it goes to the hard drive its slow and unresponsive and causes my 722 to go crazy, my programming when I try to watch a channel has error codes with like my receiver is out my viewing area or Im not subscribed to that channel, its almost acting like the old web tv internet boxes of the 90's. that would lock up. after doing re-boot after re-boot I've disconnected the EHD and now my 722 is back to normal. So is my external hard drive bad I've tried about all I know disconnect all cable and reconnect re-boots Help lol


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

Tiny,
I know this can be frustrating and I am happy to help you today! Would you PM me with the phone number on the account and error message(s) you're getting?
Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Tiny said:


> I hooked up my WD EHD and It worked fine until now, when I click on my media option and it goes to the hard drive its slow and unresponsive and causes my 722 to go crazy, my programming when I try to watch a channel has error codes with like my receiver is out my viewing area or Im not subscribed to that channel, its almost acting like the old web tv internet boxes of the 90's. that would lock up. after doing re-boot after re-boot I've disconnected the EHD and now my 722 is back to normal. So is my external hard drive bad I've tried about all I know disconnect all cable and reconnect re-boots Help lol


connect to PC, run diags progs like WD providing at its web site or MHDD or Victoria


----------



## Tiny (Feb 1, 2009)

Have u a link to share thanks


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

I dont see any HD's on monoprice. And its only for recievers that are NOT dvrs where u need to pay the 'enabling' fee for an external HD. All DVRs are plug & play w/ Ext. drives. No call needed.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

Try Amazon or Newegg, even Tiger Direct or best buy has them.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Actually Costco has a pretty good deal. A 1 TB Seagate ext. on sale for $59


----------

